# Mn turkey archery season dates?



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought I read somewhere for archery hunters the turkey season is open for the entire length of the season in any zone you want but now I can't find where I read it!! I tried finding info on the MNDNR website about archery season dates and only saw info on the lottery and gun season. Can anyone please tell me what the actual dates are for bow for the spring season?? Thanks!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You can buy an over the counter tag but it starts season D and goes until the end. Which means you buy it and cant hunt until season D. It also states that if you got drawn in one of the lottos seasons.... A-C. You can't start hunting with a bow in Season A and then continue the whole time. Or if you hunt season A you can't go and buy an archery "over the counter tag" and start back up hunting D-H. You can only have 1 tag.

I know... clear as mud. LOL


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

here is a link and on page 2 is the archery stuff.

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/recreation ... ey-faq.pdf


----------

